# Sticky  Tool use instructions



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Would you guys feel that you could use some tool use instructions? like torque wrench basics, micrometer basics, calipers and things of that nature? if i get enough response, ill get some together and post them as stickies.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll start.

Duct tape - Everything.

Done 

It wouldn't hurt, I'd say it'd be a nice sticky for the top of the thread and good for some newbie DIYers.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah duct tape works wonders, lol. its the bondo of tapes.  what im looking for is specific tools that people use and would like to learn how to use... id like to NOT make about 10 different stickies if i dont have to...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> yeah duct tape works wonders, lol. its the bondo of tapes.  what im looking for is specific tools that people use and would like to learn how to use... id like to NOT make about 10 different stickies if i dont have to...


Like I said, it wouldnt' hurt, I think it would actully be a good sticky to have up top of this section. also as people listed more as the post goes on, add them onto the initial post so all the info is in the 1st post and not spread threw 240593245 pages so a person wouldn't have to read threw posts voicing what brands of each they prefer and posts like this one I just made and my smart ass duct tape post.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I second this sticky. Stuff like torque wrenches, pullers, and impact wrenches. I have an impact wrench that I have never used. I need to do my front main seal but I'm afraid of jacking it up. A thread about proper tool usage would be very welcome.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

coming up next week, ill start some basic instructions using a vernier caliper and a torque wrench then.


----------



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> coming up next week, ill start some basic instructions using a vernier caliper and a torque wrench then.



isnt the tools pretty self explanatory?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Marc936 said:


> isnt the tools pretty self explanatory?


naw not really. ive seen "seasoned" mechanics jerk torque wrenches, double and triple click them when torquing something, guys using a timing light on the wrong cylinder - stuff like that. im sure not everyone can pick up a micrometer and just use it. this is going to be mostly for the newer guys that want to do their own work and dont really have any experience with them.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Exactly the stuff I'm looking for. I want to do my own work but find I am only successful half the time. My brother in law works as a mechanical maintenance man in a foundry. He said I need to be careful with an impact wrench because going too fast can strip threads. Not something I want to happen my first time on my crank. Just an example. I also want to put it back on at proper torque as I see this as a very crucial place for such a thing.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

my impact has 4 speed/torque settings
So you can go slower or faster depending on what you are removing/putting on.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Everything you ever wanted to know about machine tools, fasteners, ect. can be found in the "Machinery's Handbook 26" Its the bible for design engineers, machinists and drafters. If it not it there is doesn't exist.


Frank


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Everything you ever wanted to know about machine tools, fasteners, ect. can be found in the "Machinery's Handbook 26" Its the bible for design engineers, machinists and drafters. If it not it there is doesn't exist.


do you have an online link to it where it can be obtained?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> do you have an online link to it where it can be obtained?


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-2302467-7729534?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

Good looking book. A little expensive but I'm sure worth more than every penny.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Would you believe I still don't know how to use a timing light? I know how to set time by TDC, but I want to learn how to use the timing light.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Would you believe I still don't know how to use a timing light? I know how to set time by TDC, but I want to learn how to use the timing light.


made a sticky, just for you.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> Would you guys feel that you could use some tool use instructions? like torque wrench basics, micrometer basics, calipers and things of that nature? if i get enough response, ill get some together and post them as stickies.


Thanks for doing this! I would also like to add that I think there should also be a sticky on basic shop safety. It's stuff like the simple things that always gets people.

Regards,
Michael


----------

